# A Brief Test.



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

I want to see if I've done right. Please indulge me a moment.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

You are indulged. Now what?


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I give you an A+.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Are you trying to get your book in your sig line?

I know how that goes... I had trouble at the start too.

Vicki


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

Actually, I think it's a fail. I'm trying to setup a link to my new book, but it does not appear to be working...


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

```
[url=http://www.kboards.com]click here for kindleboards[/url]
```
does that help?


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

In your signature, or just into the post? We can help with either.


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

I was going for in the signature. I went to the manual link creator and the link appeared to work on the test run. I feel like I'm leaving out a step. Am I?


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Ugh, what I want to know is how some of you guys wrap text around your images in your sig. I'm looking at you, Daniel and Valmore... >_> (I've been trying and failing at this for awhile)


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

jbh13md said:


> I was going for in the signature. I went to the manual link creator and the link appeared to work on the test run. I feel like I'm leaving out a step. Am I?


You're pasting it into your signature under your profile information, correct? Because I don't see a signature at all.

David Dalglish


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

jbh13md said:


> I was going for in the signature. I went to the manual link creator and the link appeared to work on the test run. I feel like I'm leaving out a step. Am I?


Make sure you save your changes!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Here's my signature code. Feel free to copy, paste and alter 


```
[table]
[tr]

[td]
[url=http://amzn.to/bhp7Vz][IMG]http://valmoredaniels.com/images/stories/covers/ftscover.gif[/IMG][/url] 
[/td]

[td]
[url=http://amzn.to/djBgTh][IMG]http://valmoredaniels.com/images/stories/covers/folktalecover.gif[/IMG][/url] 
[/td]

[td]
  
[url=http://ValmoreDaniels.com]Valmore Daniels Website[/url]

[url=http://www.amazon.com/Valmore-Daniels/e/B003UWQMEI]Amazon Author Page[/url]

[url=http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/valmore]Smashwords Profile Page[/url]

[url=http://www.facebook.com/pages/Valmore-Daniels/142602012423482]Facebook Page[/url]

[/td]

[/tr]
[/table]

[url=http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=valmore+daniels]Available on Amazon Kindle UK[/url]
```


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Ohhhh, clever. A table! Ok, thanks a bunch. I'll have to work on that later.


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

I feel like I'm doing everything right. I created the link and then pasted it in the signature section. This is vexing.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Jessica? I love the cover you use in your sig line, it fits the title better than the cover @ amazon.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

jbh13md said:


> I feel like I'm doing everything right. I created the link and then pasted it in the signature section. This is vexing.


You chose the incorrect image URL.

This is what you used:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B003Z0D37O/ref=dp_image_z_0?ie=UTF8&n=133140011&s=digital-text

This is the correct URL:

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31Hukn-y5lL._SL500_AA266_PIkin2,BottomRight,-16,34_AA300_SH20_OU01_.jpg

Please see the thread at the top of the Writer's Café for instructions specific to your browser.

I have updated your signature.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like you got it working!


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

Beauty. Thanks for the help.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> Jessica? I love the cover you use in your sig line, it fits the title better than the cover @ amazon.


Thank you!! Ronnell made it for me.  I'm still in the process of changing everything over at amazon, but it should all be updated eventually.


----------



## Armadon (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks for the signature "table" code. I'm going to test that stuff out. Yahooo!

Regards,
John Michael Hileman
Christian Fantasy Author [dot] com


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

I thought this thread was going to have something to do with your underwear.

Glad I was wrong.


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

swolf said:


> I thought this thread was going to have something to do with your underwear.
> 
> Glad I was wrong.


It took me an embarrassingly long time for me to understand you were making a pun. While I have achieved signature success, it has led me all to close to a humor fail. Oh well. Time flies like an arrow, fruit flies like a banana.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

uh JB? I followed your link from your sig line... and have no clue what you book is about.. there's no blurb, no tags, no nothing... I won't sample/buy a book if I don't know what it's about.


----------



## rcanepa (Jul 1, 2010)

swolf said:


> I thought this thread was going to have something to do with your underwear.
> 
> Glad I was wrong.


Rats. Someone beat me to the underwear joke.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> uh JB? I followed your link from your sig line... and have no clue what you book is about.. there's no blurb, no tags, no nothing... I won't sample/buy a book if I don't know what it's about.


What?? There should be?  It's all showing up for me.

Edit: OHHHH, after my slight panic I finally realized you were talking to JB Hendricks, not using my initials...nevermind.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> uh JB? I followed your link from your sig line... and have no clue what you book is about.. there's no blurb, no tags, no nothing... I won't sample/buy a book if I don't know what it's about.


That's may be because it just went up on the 9th. Sometimes takes days before the product description comes up.


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> uh JB? I followed your link from your sig line... and have no clue what you book is about.. there's no blurb, no tags, no nothing... I won't sample/buy a book if I don't know what it's about.


Yeah, sorry about that, but it's not my doing. Amazon just needs time to process, I guess. It'll probably up in the next couple of days. If not, I'll contact Amazon and see what the deal is. Meanwhile, this is what the blurb is going to read:

What world? Gleeb, where wizards plot and magic is more common than not! Where in Gleeb? Ichtinbach, a flying city where wonders are made and trouble brews! And who? The seven sisters, gifted beyond measure but still human in their hopes and dreams and fears! As a septet, can they save Gleeb from a terrible evil and, in the process, make their own fortunes as well? This is their story and it tells of their daring, their love, their losses, and their triumph! Beware, however, if you do not care for tales concerning adventure, magic, piracy, and epic power struggles! If that is is the case, this is not the book for you, but, then again, if that is the case, you really don´t know what you´re missing!

You can sample the book and read up to around the middle of the third chapter, I believe. Also, there's more stuff about the book and Gleeb on my my blog, minotaurdreams.blogspot.com. Sorry again for the delay on the Amazon stuff, but, again, there is nothing I can do to rush it.


----------

